# Lighting for cabinet



## annie44 (May 14, 2006)

Would a white LED light work in a bottle cabinet?  It is really dark right now, so I wanted to add lighting, but I was hoping I wouldn't have to drill holes and run wires in it.  I found these round white LED lights that have a self-adhesive that you can stick on the cabinet - any thoughts on if that would work. I don't want it to look tacky.


----------



## capsoda (May 14, 2006)

They work great. Just make sure they are stuck really well so they don't fall into the bottles and knock any off the shelf.


----------



## annie44 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Warren - I'm going to order the lights and give them a try.


----------



## JGUIS (May 15, 2006)

Lowes has kits of puck lights pretty cheap.  They're halogen low voltage lights with nice white light.  They come with a touch sensitive dimmer, and mount with either two sided tape or screws.  All the wiring is small and easy to hide, and comes with clips to tuck it away.  They are very good replacements for hutch lighting, and small displays.


----------



## capsoda (May 15, 2006)

Those are the ones I'm using  in my new shelf  Josh. The others have battery powered lights. They are very economical  and there is no wiring.


----------

